# Kezzils and KP Chipsticks. Do they exist?



## Sn@kebite (23 Aug 2007)

I know this is a long shot, but my mum has been looking for them for a while now. Are there any shops in Dublin that stock them. Or do you know the manufacturer.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed].

I would have thought that _KP _would have made _KP Chipsticks _if such things exist?

Perri Crisps/Largo make Kezzils.


----------



## Sn@kebite (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks ClubMan. The chipsticks are not the Tayto ones, those are Corn or Maize. KP chipsticks are potato and are in a tube, like a pringles tube.


----------



## MB05 (23 Aug 2007)

Are you thinking of mini chips?  KP make salt and vinegar mini chips, they come in a blue bag and I know Hunky Dorys used to do a similar range in a tube.  Aldi and the €2 shops used to sell them but I haven't seen them in a while.  The Hunky Dorys one's came in a number of flavours.  Check out perri.ie , exports section. They have a picture of the tubes I'm talking about.


----------



## Sn@kebite (23 Aug 2007)

MB05 said:


> Are you thinking of mini chips?  KP make salt and vinegar mini chips, they come in a blue bag and I know Hunky Dorys used to do a similar range in a tube.  Aldi and the €2 shops used to sell them but I haven't seen them in a while.  The Hunky Dorys one's came in a number of flavours.  Check out perri.ie , exports section. They have a picture of the tubes I'm talking about.


Excellent! that's them. thanks guys! . Now do you know if they sell to the public? Or if not, I know someone who ownes a shop, so could i get her to buy them to her shop, then iget them from her?


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Excellent! that's them. thanks guys! . Now do you know if they sell to the public? Or if not, I know someone who ownes a shop, so could i get her to buy them to her shop, then iget them from her?


 
Let me know I used to love them.. I might call round to her shop and get a few packets.

Jaid


----------



## Newbie! (24 Aug 2007)

MB05 said:


> I know Hunky Dorys used to do a similar range in a tube. The Hunky Dorys one's came in a number of flavours.


 

Word of warning - i bought the hunky dory ones last week thinking they would be the same as the mini chips but they are absolutely not!!! They are actaully like real chips except that they are cold and soggy - actually thought the bag was out of date except that a friend had tried them as well and found the same thing. Absolutely rotten. Nowhere near the delight of a mini chip!


----------



## antomack (24 Aug 2007)

The Spar in Blackrock sells the KP Mini Chips so they are definitely still available.


----------



## Jaid79 (24 Aug 2007)

antomack said:


> The Spar in Blackrock sells the KP Mini Chips so they are definitely still available.


 
I'd love a bag right now, shame I dont live near blackrock

Jaid


----------



## MB05 (24 Aug 2007)

The Bus Stop newsagent opposite the Stephen's Green do the mini chips so I presume other's in the chain or similar chains do them.

The tubes of Hunky Dories used to be nice.  I haven't had them in a while as they aren't that freely available anymore.  Wouldn't mind some now!


----------



## swordshead (24 Aug 2007)

Newbie! said:


> Word of warning - i bought the hunky dory ones last week thinking they would be the same as the mini chips but they are absolutely not!!! They are actaully like real chips except that they are cold and soggy - actually thought the bag was out of date except that a friend had tried them as well and found the same thing. Absolutely rotten. Nowhere near the delight of a mini chip!


Yep same happened me...theyre disgusting! Avoid!


----------

